
The World in 2036: Nassim Taleb looks at what will break, and what won't - yarapavan
http://www.economist.com/node/17509373
======
wladimir
So Mr. "There will be black swans that we can never predict but have great
consequences" tries to predict the future now? He should be wiser than that.

~~~
gyom
The whole point of this little exercise was to make predictions based on
things that aren't "fragile". I like this idea of extrapolating from robust
things (coffee, bikes) and thinking about what are the things require so much
"fragile order" that they'll go away with energy crises and pandemics.

